# fear and reliability of tests



## tyme (Jul 17, 2011)

Hope I have the right area, just need reassurance here. I have been having multiple issues happening at once. It started with pain below my stomach to which I had a colonoscopy that turned out normal. So the doc told me I had IBS. Had also been having a slight burning in stomach which I thought was stress from work, (which it does get worse when I feel myself getting stressed out)The burning got worse, so they put me on Nexium, and it more or less went away, only acting up on occasion.On top of that a I many times have a strange gnawing, burning, something sitting in my stomach feeling. (I really know of no other way to describe it)So far I've had colonoscopy, barium test where they x-ray my stomach and follow through small intestines, and CT scan. Nothing shows up. My dr is very reassuring and has my full trust, but I'm wondering if I'm not subconsciously letting anxiety make things worse. Sorry for the long story, but to my question. Are the tests I've had so far fairly reliable to detect ulcers or worse? Haven't had the stomach scope (endoscopy?) yet, and the H Pylori blood test came back negative.The technician even told me that they saw nothing during the barium test, and any ulcer or mass would show up. And between the contrast CT and that, I can be certain that's not the problem. Thanks for any help


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes it seems you have had good diagnostics. If you want an endoscope ask your Dr.


----------

